# metamucil capsules?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--was at the pharmacy and saw new metamucil capsules. u take 6 at it equals 1 tbsp. metmucil. not bad. has anyone tried this yet?????art


----------



## legaleagle (Sep 8, 2002)

Not to start a product debate BUT I take Citrucel tablets 6x a day, per Mr. Gastro's directive (plus low fat, not greasy, no coffee, no carbonated bevs.) and I have gotten my life Back! Prior I was eating a high fiber diet (approx 29grams a day). I can strongly recommend the CONVENIENCE(to take in my purse) + my diet ovehaul has given to a dramatic change. I rarely have attacks.(plus I walk a lot). Good luck!


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Is this for IBS_D?


----------



## 22963 (Jan 8, 2007)

Meh, don't bother with the metamucil stuff. This worked in like 3 days for me. Give it a shot. For the price and the results it's worth it.http://www.ibsregulan.com/


----------

